# Does TAM’s Graphics Send the Wrong Message?



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

The TAM graphics at the top of the page show 4 couples. In all 4 couples the male shows clear affection for the female, with the female never showing clear affection toward the male in return. It has the male on his knee proposing marriage in 1, the male having his arm around the female in 2 of them, and the male chasing after the female with flowers in the last 1. It also has the female never putting her arm around the male in any of them, and even has the female having both of her hands on her hips (anything but a sign of affection) as the male has his arm around her in one, and has the female walking away with her back to the male as he chases after her with flowers in another. I ask, do these graphics send the wrong message about what this site is about?


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

That is what I thought when I saw them too.

Stereotypical much?


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

You know, when I saw the new banner... I was just waiting to see how long until a post was made about this...:wink2:

I'm going to go pop some popcorn.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

I kind of thought that as well.....


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I didn't notice that, but I did notice no interracial couples.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

It's right in line with the rest of the oversaturated internet and meme posters about what a real man is, and what he is supposed to do for his woman and what women deserve simply by existing. Nothing new here.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks ok to me. Don't read to much into it.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I didn't notice that, but I did notice no interracial couples.


LOL, that was one of the first things I noticed too! I guess because I am in an inter-racial marriage, that's something I would notice. :wink2:


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I noticed this. I also noticed all the couples were straight, and all the women were wearing dresses and I could just see that little girl getting that ridiculously large lollipop stuck in her hair...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

They clearly indicate that at least 3 of the women are not happy. The good news is that a man picked up on this. There's hope yet.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I didn't notice any of that - I didn't pay any attention to the graphics. Now that its been mentioned though, it really should be changed.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> They clearly indicate that at least 3 of the women are not happy. *The good news is that a man picked up on this*. There's hope yet.


...and is trying to fix it by chasing her, begging her, giving her stuff


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't like them either but the other one wasn't that much better.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

batsociety said:


> I noticed this. I also noticed all the couples were straight, and all the women were wearing dresses and I could just see *that little girl getting that ridiculously large lollipop stuck in her hair...*


:rofl:	

I also noticed that about all the couples being straight. One of the first things I looked for, and I'm straight.

ETA: I suppose one of the short-haired persons wearing pants could be a woman though......


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't like them either but the other one wasn't that much better.



...not to mention still seeing the ad's for hot young Russian and Asian brides...

Though lately, I have been seeing ad's for combat lightsabers...I want one


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

AdBlock is your friend.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> ...and is trying to fix it by chasing her, begging her, giving her stuff


Actually, I was referring to the OP. Geez, I hope TRy is a man.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> ETA: I suppose one of the short-haired persons wearing pants could be a woman though......


That's true.

Now I feel bad about making assumptions about these little drawn people's genders based on their appearances lol


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I had some ads for washing machines and lawnmowers. That was kinda cool. Stuff for around the home, furniture, paint, gardening, outdoor cooking and outdoor furniture, standard clothing(not lingerie or bikinis), jewelry, or any of that sort of thing seems appropriate for anyone.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> AdBlock is your friend.


What is that? How do I get me some of it?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Should have at least one couple with the man holding a battleaxe above his head with the woman wrapped around his legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think the woman has hands on hips. She's preggo.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

That ain't how a pregnant woman hugs her baby or rubs her baby and belly at the same time. At least, all of the ones I've known. I do agree after you said that.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think it's very appropriate. It is a reality that women do not show that much affection toward men. This is most of the posts, I've read anyway, deal with.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I didn't notice that, but I did notice no interracial couples.


Same here. 

They kept to very "safe", stereotypical couples(man always chases the woman). A bit disappointing.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Put sunglasses on the guy with the flowers and you've go Johnny Bravo! But Johnny don't chase no chicks with no flowers.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Darn tootin'. <--That's a manly response right there. :laugh:


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> That ain't how a pregnant woman hugs her baby or rubs her baby and belly at the same time. At least, all of the ones I've known. I do agree after you said that.


They are very simple illustrations. I see the spacing between hands and hips as intentional. 

As for lack of this or that - nearly impossible to be all-inclusive in a banner graphic.

Does need more on the female affection front. Conan's idea is brilliant!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> What is that? How do I get me some of it?


Google AdBlock. It's a free program which blocks a lot of the ads and will make some sites run much quicker. Just check which one is for your browser and download.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

zillard said:


> They are very simple illustrations. I see the spacing between hands and hips as intentional.
> 
> As for lack of this or that - nearly impossible to be all-inclusive in a banner graphic.
> 
> Does need more on the female affection front. Conan's idea is brilliant!


Can't have hands on top and bottom of baby bump?


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Can't have hands on top and bottom of baby bump?


Side view of her would be even better. With a leg kicked up as she kisses her man


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

zillard said:


> Side view of her would be even better. With a leg kicked up as she kisses her man


And Wally and The Beaver just getting home from school.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I had a feeling that someone would say something, as a married female I had some of the same hang ups.

I had already asked for some changes 

first couple (left) - female facing male side profile 
second - all family members holding hands 
third - woman with arm around mans lower waste 
last - both walking away from each other. 

I think that will solve some of the issues. But i 100% agree with all of you.

Helena (Community Management Manager)


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yungster said:


> last - both walking away from each other.


With dueling pistols please.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

why isn't there a guy on his knees in front of another guy?

Or a woman chasing after another woman.

To make sure you get all politically-protected groups, you should also make sure you have a woman chasing after another minority handicapped woman of a protected religious sect in a wheelchair.

Make sure you eliminate all white males from the logos, they have white privilege after all.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> ...not to mention still seeing the ad's for hot young Russian and Asian brides...
> 
> Though lately, I have been seeing ad's for combat lightsabers...I want one


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/techni...09-inappropriate-banner-ads.html#post12818137

Please post up here for ad issues, ill get them blocked once i get some information. 

Helena


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I think the blank space between the 3rd and 4th couple had a woman serving a man food like there should be - but the same admin person who decided on pink as the primary color deleted it. <grin>


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Well do think there should be a couple with bad hair throwing things at each-other. 

Beyond that I did notice there where no little people couples, Lawyers, women in Burkhas, and clear members of the Green Party. Maybe they just did not have the space to fit it all in. /sarcasm


----------



## sargon (May 7, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> AdBlock is your friend.


This isn't about ads it's about the forum banner.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Actually, I was referring to the OP. Geez, I hope TRy is a man.


 I am.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

There - I fixed it.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

batsociety said:


> I also noticed all the couples were straight.


 In the first large-scale government survey measuring Americans’ sexual orientation, the National Health Interview Survey (NHIS) reported in July 2014 that 1.6 percent of Americans identify as gay or lesbian, and 0.7 percent considered themselves bisexual. Other studies put the number at 3.8%. Although media currently over represents this community, the fact is that they are a very small percentage of the population. Having 1 of the 4 couple (25%) be from this community is thus not mandatory.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Yungster said:


> I had a feeling that someone would say something, as a married female I had some of the same hang ups.
> 
> I had already asked for some changes
> 
> ...


Those would be MUCH better!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

what do you all think ?

Helena


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I like zillard's better.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

TRy said:


> In the first large-scale government survey measuring Americans’ sexual orientation, the National Health Interview Survey (NHIS) reported in July 2014 that 1.6 percent of Americans identify as gay or lesbian, and 0.7 percent considered themselves bisexual. Other studies put the number at 3.8%. Although media currently over represents this community, the fact is that they are a very small percentage of the population. Having 1 of the 4 couple (25%) be from this community is thus not mandatory.


Thanx 4 the lesson in demographics, honey


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

None of the graphics show the people of Walmart.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Should have at least one couple with the man holding a battleaxe above his head with the woman wrapped around his legs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes! :grin2:


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but I haven't noticed anything till I read this thread and I realised that others did it for me


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow... and I thought I was the only one!!! Very perceptive guys!

I wonder if it's reflectant on modern society...

I wrote about it here:


RandomDude said:


> Anyway what's with the cartoons at the top? The family/couple is fine (sorta, lady should have her arm around her man's waist though), but then there's the dude on his knees, and the dude chasing after the lady.
> Where's the dude with the ladies chasing after him? Where's the equality? Bah!


On the left right sure alright, traditional western proposal, not my thing however...

Then we have the kid one, with the woman just standing there, acceptable I guess. But the next one come on, that's the body language for "hmph!"
And then we have the man chasing after the lady who turned her back on him...

Hmmm, come to think of it, kinda like half the stories on TAM actually...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I like how the lady getting proposed to is putting her hands together like Mr. Burns from the Simpsons.



ehhhhhxcellent!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"Hmmm, come to think of it, kinda like half the stories on TAM actually..."

Maybe they were pandering to the audience.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The blond guy clearly needs MMSLP.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

What MMSLp means?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> I like how the lady getting proposed to is putting her hands together like Mr. Burns from the Simpsons.
> 
> ehhhhhxcellent!
> 
> ... The blond guy clearly needs MMSLP.


:rofl:



> What MMSLp means?


It's a book called "Married Man's Sex Life" or some such, that many men recommended as it helped them stop being doormats to their wives.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a book called "Married Man's Sex Life" or some such, that many men recommended as it helped them stop being doormats to their wives.


Cheers


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Kristisha said:


> What MMSLp means?


If you have a few days (and a strong stomach), check out the Ladies Lounge "Please Don't Take The Red Pill" thread by FaithfulWife. You'll learn more than you ever wanted to.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Kristisha said:


> What MMSLp means?


That my friend is a question you will soon regret asking.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

We're going to have to interview the artists of the graphics, I wonder who they were... lol


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> If you have a few days (and a strong stomach), check out the Ladies Lounge "Please Don't Take The Red Pill" thread by FaithfulWife. You'll learn more than you ever wanted to.



Now I'm curious! 



Fozzy said:


> That my friend is a question you will soon regret asking.


Why?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It has some rather... controversial chapters. Personally I find the whole debate rather amusing though, take a peek


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TRy said:


> and 0.7 percent considered themselves bisexual.


Lies, it's at least 50.7%, cause all women are bi-sexual 

Or bi-in-denial


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I've known a few guys that were buy-sexual.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> Same here.
> 
> They kept to very "safe", stereotypical couples(man always chases the woman). A bit disappointing.


Stereotypical straight couples at that. There's now Ireland along with around 17 countries where marriage equality is legal. And no doubt, couples are googling issues from those countries too!

Personally I keep waiting for the figures to run and up down ladders and jump over barrels. I can't be the only one that thought 'Atari' upon seeing them?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Yungster said:


> what do you all think ?
> 
> Helena


I think that's better.


Maybe a ladder and barrels falling down the sides?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yungster said:


> what do you all think ?
> 
> Helena


Almost perfect, now just include one with a lady chasing after the male and I think it's complete enough.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The one in the orange dress is the hottest.

The redhead apparently gets around. She's being proposed to, then later chased by another guy. 

The black haired (Asian?) has nice wide hips. So no, not stereotypical at all.

Pretty sure the men all have the golden ratio though.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Yungster said:


> what do you all think ?
> 
> Helena


Im going to have it changed today. 

Helena


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The black haired (Asian?) has nice wide hips. So no, not stereotypical at all.


Actually, I think the black haired one is Caitlyn Jenner ... which also means it is not all straight couples, or is it, I am confused now ...:scratchhead:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the new redesign . I just noticed it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Me too--well done


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

So now we have:

interracial couple
ridiculous lollipop family
pregnant asian couple
WaW/180 guy.

I like it!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you people putting me on? Still seeing the original one.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> So now we have:
> 
> interracial couple
> ridiculous lollipop family
> ...


I see the people of Walmart. :|


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Are you people putting me on? Still seeing the original one.


If on PC, hold down ALT and refresh


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Are you people putting me on? Still seeing the original one.


Weird!! No, it's not a joke .


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

zillard said:


> If on PC, hold down ALT and refresh


Thanks. SHIFT & reload worked. The graphics are more 'happy' oriented.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

This isn't meant to be a complaint, just a humorous observation. 

If you look at the woman who is supposed to be pregnant. You know, the one whose husband has his right arm over her shoulder? Notice that her left arm is sort of around his waist? Did anyone else look at that and wonder how long her arm would actually have to be in real life to make that distance? It could be an optical illusion, but either way, I'm thinking around six feet should do it. :laugh:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> This isn't meant to be a complaint, just a humorous observation.
> 
> If you look at the woman who is supposed to be pregnant. You know, the one whose husband has his right arm over her shoulder? Notice that her left arm is sort of around his waist? Did anyone else look at that and wonder how long her arm would actually have to be in real life to make that distance? It could be an optical illusion, but either way, I'm thinking around six feet should do it. :laugh:


Haha! I didn't notice that, but I think you're right. If she were standing closer to him, it would be more believable .

Still, the overall design is an improvement. Thanks for taking all of the serious, and also the silly, suggestions to heart and making the changes .


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

No threesome?

I see there is space available ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> No threesome?
> 
> I see there is space available ...


How about some clowns?


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Deejo said:


> No threesome?
> 
> I see there is space available ...


Threesome, foursome... we totally left out the polygamists.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Clown threesome? shivers...that's just too creepy.....nightmares


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> Clown threesome? shivers...that's just too creepy.....nightmares


Yeah, I remember that thread, too.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

What about aliens or whales or what about the turtles? I mean, really, so divisive! :rofl:


----------

